# Puppy issue after first injections



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Hi..

I took Jess on Tuesday for her first injections, (10weeks) and after that her poo has just been totaly liquid. now she's still eating drinking and bouncing all over the place only symptom seems to be runny poo.. is that normal after an injection? vets will be called tomorrow, was giving her a chance to clear up. but not going to happen it seems.

PS not changed her food or anything else.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It could be caused by anything. Just because it coincided with the first jabs, does not mean it's related to them. I think you are wise to take them back tomorrow. let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Well Vet isn't at all worried as she's got no temperature, is eatring drinking and still playing happily, 

So how do we get these poos firmed up! I don't apreciate having to get up at 2am becasue doggy has the runs, and clearing up is rather difficult 
(can't worm her for 1 more week, as don't know when she was wormed, though told she had been)

She's on the same food (bakers) as she was having before we got her, now I want to change that, but didn't want to do it while she was upset, however not sure how it can be made any worse atm! She's never been given any human food at all other than cooked chicken as training treats.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I have always fed just plain boiled rice & chicken when tums are upset then reintroduce normal food once better. If you are looking to change anyway may be ideal time to change from Bakers


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bakers is one of the worst possible food you can get. See the sticky at the top of this section for a better food.

I feed raw but I do know certain foods that are totally not good for a dog and Bakers is top of that list.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Bakers is one of the worst possible food you can get. See the sticky at the top of this section for a better food.
> 
> I feed raw but I do know certain foods that are totally not good for a dog and Bakers is top of that list.


totaly agree was going to move her off it when it was finished.. but then she started this game so was going to wait, sigh. well she goes in again tomorrow night for another look, after that can change her dinner.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Skandi said:


> Well Vet isn't at all worried as she's got no temperature, is eatring drinking and still playing happily,
> 
> So how do we get these poos firmed up! I don't apreciate having to get up at 2am becasue doggy has the runs, and clearing up is rather difficult
> (can't worm her for 1 more week, as don't know when she was wormed, though told she had been)
> ...


Bakers isnt the best food, its full of sugars and colours and the meat content is far from great, and its not even cheap. For the money you can get a lot better foods in nutritional value. Having said that if she was already on it and you have not long had her you have deffinately onw the right thing. The stress of leaving mum and litter mates and re-locating is enough to give them a gippy tum and loose motions just through the stress, so always better to leave them on the same food at first even if it isnt great and then change it over a few days adding more of the new and less of the old on a daily basis. Sudden abrupt change of food can give an upset tum, especially on top of the stress of moving.

Best thing I have found is too miss a meal or two, then feed chicken boiled or grilled no skin and plain white rice, or instread white boiled fish (check for bones first) and rice, or even plain scrambled egg and rice is good, all easily digestible resting diets. Within 24/36 hours you should see an improvement, I usually keep feedin until back to normal and even then keep them on it for another day just to make sure.

What is also good to keep in for upset tums and diarrhoea with no other symptoms is Protexin Pro Kolin, its all natural, contains pectin, koalin and pro and pre biotics. It helps soothe the gut, solidify the poos and puts back the good gut bacteria needed for a healthy digestion that is often lost with diarrhoea. I get mine on line Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic, vets also do it and I think pets at home might but ive found it cheaper on line. Well worth keeping in.

It could have been the vaccinations coupled with the stress of the vet visit too. Its been known to get symptoms with vaccinations, they even warn of them with kids saying they may be fractious and have a temperature after.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

When my pup had a runny bum, i did the chicken and rice thing, but that didn't help - have since discovered cooked chicken (she's fine with raw) gives her the squits so that would be why. Scrambled egg always does the trick for her.


----------



## karenm84thompson (May 15, 2012)

I think, he's fine. You said, he eats, plays a lot, he drinks. Just ask the vet if he or she can give medicine to make your dogs poop back to normal. Don't worry, your dog will be fine


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the same problem with my puppy after his injection, I also took him to the vets and he was fine. He is now 5 months. I took this as a opportunity to change his food he also was on Bakers when I got him so moved him onto pets at home advanced nutrition which he absolutely adores. Not seen a runny poo since.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Well this time at the Vet she was complaining when her tummy was touched (Jess that is not the vet!) so she's got special food for the next 4 days, at a teaspoon every 1-2hrs. plus a worming tablet (which she accepted as a "reward"!) and some paste with various bugs in it to re establish the gut fauna, so hopefully, I can stop having to clear up after her with a bucket of water soon!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor baby, I hope the special diet helps build her strength up and the paste perks her up too.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the same problem just now... Arrow had his first vaccination yesterday afternoon, and tonight his poo was just liquid. I'm not worrying though because he is perfectly happy in himself.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Well the diet did sort her out, and all was going well untill yesterday.. she had the second vacinations on tuesday and wednesday again liquid poo and today blood in it too, but acording to the vet the vacinations don't cause this, I'm kinda suspicious now! again she's bouncing all over and not acting ill in the slightest.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Skandi said:


> Well the diet did sort her out, and all was going well untill yesterday.. she had the second vacinations on tuesday and wednesday again liquid poo and today blood in it too, but acording to the vet the vacinations don't cause this, I'm kinda suspicious now! again she's bouncing all over and not acting ill in the slightest.


I beg to differ, Even when my daughter was small and had her vacs they always tell you to be prepared after for things like being a little fractious and maybe running a bit of a temperature. So I cant see dogs being any different to exhibit mild symptoms of the illness they have been jabbed with. Considering too the parvo I think or some of them in the combined shot are MLV modified live vaccine. Stress too can play a part with upset tums so thats likely a factor too perhaps.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I would repeat the proceedure you did the first time to sort her tum and then slowly wean her onto a better food than Bakers. Just a word of warning, you may find her tum is v sensitive now and possibly will struggle to digest kibble. 

Heidi had a couple of nasty tum upsets and I cant feed her kibble anymore. She is fine on wet food. Just thought I would throw that one into the pot incase you have problems with kibble.

Also, I would make absolutely certain she is 100% well when it comes to having her boosters. Looks like she probably has reacted to something this time altho the vet thinks not. It's not advised to have any dog vaccinated if it isnt well but I reckon even more important in your case.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I would repeat the proceedure you did the first time to sort her tum and then slowly wean her onto a better food than Bakers. Just a word of warning, you may find her tum is v sensitive now and possibly will struggle to digest kibble.


Took her off that after the perscription diet. she's on JWB atm, was doing fine untill back to the vets, I wondered if she got stressed, but we went in to get the meds and that didn't cause the runs, doesn't act stressed but who knows. Might well try her on wet, though the idea of having to carry it home does not appeal! (no car) I want to go to raw but would like to start with a well pup to begin with, otherwise I think too many changes and I won't know what's causing what. She has a 3rd injection due in 3 weeks which i think I might cancel as it's optional.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Skandi said:


> Took her off that after the perscription diet. she's on JWB atm, was doing fine untill back to the vets, I wondered if she got stressed, but we went in to get the meds and that didn't cause the runs, doesn't act stressed but who knows. Might well try her on wet, though the idea of having to carry it home does not appeal! (no car) I want to go to raw but would like to start with a well pup to begin with, otherwise I think too many changes and I won't know what's causing what. She has a 3rd injection due in 3 weeks which i think I might cancel as it's optional.


Why has she got to have 3 injections? Usually there are only two in the puppy vacs, or is because the breeder gave her one and the vets are making you start again and charging you for the whole thing? If its optional and the vet says you dont really need it, then personally I would not have it, health problems have been linked to over vaccination.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Why has she got to have 3 injections? Usually there are only two in the puppy vacs, or is because the breeder gave her one and the vets are making you start again and charging you for the whole thing? If its optional and the vet says you dont really need it, then personally I would not have it, health problems have been linked to over vaccination.


the third one is an extra parvo V apparently 2 dogs in this area have caught it even after the jabs, (I think she said something like one in 50 will) but yeah I don't think she'll be getting it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Skandi said:


> the third one is an extra parvo V apparently 2 dogs in this area have caught it even after the jabs, (I think she said something like one in 50 will) but yeah I don't think she'll be getting it.


If there is a problem in the area and you are worried about it although just as worried about over vacination, you could get her titre tested for parvo infact all the others, insurance wouldnt pay though that the problem, but at least you would know by the titre test that she has the antibodies there to fight if she did contract it withot subjecting her to the risk of over vaccs. Blood is taken and its sent off to the lab to check enough antibodies are there.

There is in fact something now apparently called Vaccicheck apparently its an inhouse testing kit available to vets and supposed to be no more expensive then having the vaccine. Maybe something to ask your vet about they may not even be aware of he testing kits.

I had read about Vaccicheck a month or so back, just googled it for more info and there you go
VacciCheck Antibody Titer Test


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if it could be the parvo element she is reacting to. If your thoughts are the same, then I would def be avoiding it.

It's a very hard one to call with vaccs. Obviously the diseases they prevent cant be taken light heartedly. I found it v difficult to decide what to do for the best with Heidi. 

Hope your little one is much better soon


----------

